# Olympia: Rahmenbruch bei Frischis Scott Scape im Training



## masterali (28. August 2004)

Hi,

gerade hat der Moderator vom ZDF gemeint dass Thomas Frischknecht in Athen beim Training durch einen Sturz sein Scott Scape geschrottet hat.

Wörtlich "Der Rahmen ist in zwei Teile zerbochen"

soviel zur Stabilität eines 970 Gramm Carbon-Rahmens.

Naja ob dies wirklich so passiert ist wird man sehen. Der Moderator ist auf jeden Fall auch nicht der proffessionellste!


----------



## Tropezien (28. August 2004)

masterali schrieb:
			
		

> Der Moderator ist auf jeden Fall auch nicht der proffessionellste!


Das stimmt! Er kommentiert aber immer noch um Längen besser, als der ARD-Mann von gestern bei den Frauen. Er entblödete sich nicht, das MTB-Rennen mit dem Radsport-Klassiker Paris-Roubaix und seinen gefürchteten Kopfsteinpflasterstrecken zu vergleichen. Auch die immer wieder anklingenden vermeintlichen oder auch eingebildeten Parallelen zum Straßenradsport waren störend. Ich bin selbst auch Radrennfahrer, aber ein MTB-Rennen läßt sich nur schwerlich mit einem Straßenradrennen vergleichen. Ungefähr so wie Diskuswerfen und Hammerwerfen, in beiden wirft man etwas und der Werfer steht in einem Kreis.

Am besten fand ich gestern die Kommentare ab 11:00 Uhr auf EuroSport. Die aber mußten heute früh die Boom-Sportart und Olympia-Knaller "Wasserspringen" anstelle des MTB-Rennens zeigen. Eine eigentümliche Programmwahl.
Von daher war mir der ZDF-Mann lieb und recht, da er sich zumindest anstrengte, im MTB-Genre zu bleiben und das ZDF sich die Freiheit nahm das MTB-Rennen zu übertragen. Im Übrigen zeigen die Zuschauermengen an der Strecke doch recht eindrücklich, daß da grosses Interesse herrschte (vielleicht lag's aber auch nur an den niedrigen, im Vergleich zu anderen Veranstaltungen, Eintrittspreisen).

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner77 (28. August 2004)

masterali schrieb:
			
		

> "Der Rahmen ist in zwei Teile zerbochen"
> soviel zur Stabilität eines 970 Gramm Carbon-Rahmens.



Rahmenbruch beim Scott!?

Wer hat´s erfunden    [Wäre vielleicht nen neuer Slogan, für die neue Saison....]

Tja, da hat Sc
ott mal wieder alles gezeigt, was die beim Rahmenbau so drauf haben, da frag ich mich nur, wer von den Mitarbeitern der Firma noch freiwillig am Stand auf der Eurobike Rede und Antwort stehen wird.....


----------



## _cube_ (28. August 2004)

... und mal wieder Sattelbruch bei AX-Lightness!


----------



## Dr.Dos (28. August 2004)

In Bezug auf das Statement 'Denken wie eine Faser' von Peter 'ich-hab-Plan-weiß-aber-nicht-wann-gut-und man-besser-schluss-macht' Denk in der BIKE möchte ich vermuten, die gute Faser hat in etwa sowas gedacht wie:


"Isch hab kein Bock mehr, isch kack jetzt ab."


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (28. August 2004)

meine strikefasern sind saudoof, denken zum glück nicht und halten. gut gebacken in omis backofen


----------



## Superfriend (28. August 2004)

roadrunner77 schrieb:
			
		

> ich mich nur, wer von den Mitarbeitern der Firma noch freiwillig am Stand auf der Eurobike Rede und Antwort stehen wird.....


Letztes Jahr am Scott-Stand:

Ich: "Jungs, ich frag mich bei so Leichtbaudingern immern: Halten die denn wirklich was aus?"
Scott-Mann: "Also unsere Produkte sind vollbelastbar. Wir betreiben Gewichtsersparnis, die nicht zu Lasten der Haltbarkeit geht."
Ich: "Hmhm. Die G-Zero- und Strike-Rahmen kann man also bedenkenlos auch für harte Toure einsetzen? Die sind nicht bloß gebaut, um ein Rennen zu überleben?"
Scott-Mann: "Da müssen Sie überhaupt keine Bedenken haben."
Ich: "Wie erklären Sie sich dann, dass mir mein Scott-Rahmen insgesamt viermal gerissen ist und einmal der Dämpfer kaputt gegangen ist?"
Scott-Mann: "Äh .... ja .... ."
Ich: "Ja jetzt mal Hand aufs Herz: Kommt sowas denn öfter vor bei Euch?"
Scott-Mann: "Wir konstruieren eben am Limit. Da kann sowas schonmal passieren."

Soviel zum Thema Zuverlässigkeit von Scott-Produkten!

Bzgl. TV-Übertragung: War sehr positiv überrascht, was die Übertragungslänge anging. Und der Kommentator hat doch auch gepasst. Insgesamt können wir da doch zufrieden sein!


----------



## oldschooler (28. August 2004)

schwache vorstellung allerdings von eurosport...den frauenrotz übertragen sie und bei männern übertragen sie turmspringen !?

naja, ein sender der traumduo angermann/rominger durch migels/heppner ersetzt ist für mich eh nicht nachvollziehbar....wobei heppner nicht die schlechte wahl am 2ten gespann ist


----------



## ZeFlo (28. August 2004)

... die moderatoren unserer öffentlich rechtlichen anstalten zeichnen sich, speziell im radsport, durch unglaubliche inkompetenz aus. ist wohl ein einstellungskriterium 

 wer das ganze im schweizer fernsehen verfolgt hat, co kommentator dort andy seeli, seines zeichens schweizer national trainer und damit cheffe von frischi und co, durfte dort vernehmen das tomboy im training ein carbon laufrad (vr) kaputt gegangen ist (proto war nur einmal vorhanden) und er dadurch gezwungen war vorne auf v-brake zurück zu rüsten. am hr ist er den carbon proto mit disk gefahren.

    alles andere ist schwachfug ... bis auf die kaputte ac-lightness beim herrn fumic, aber wen wundert das 

    ciao
    flo

  ach ja @ oldschooler du scheinst ja 'ne richtig grosse nummer zu sein


----------



## talybont (28. August 2004)

Im Rennen zu halten ist ja auch wichtiger und das wusste der Rahmen  

MfG,
Armin


----------



## ZeFlo (28. August 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Also im Ziel sah Frischis Rahmen ganz gut aus! Ich dachte, man dürfte die Räder nicht wechseln  .
> 
> MfG,
> Armin


 hat ja auch niemand behauptet!

 ... setze er "für das rennen" an geeigneter stelle in meinem o.a. beitrag ein ...

 flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (28. August 2004)

Sehr interessant fand ich den Vergleich von Straßenradfahrer- zu Mountainbiker-Physiologie. 

Bestätigt auch meine eigenen Erfahrungen, dass man in einem zweistündigen Rennen mit einer HFave > 90% HFmax fährt. Wusste nur nicht, dass sich die Straßenfahrer so schonen

Ich fand den Moderator beim Männerrennen übrigens alles andere als schlecht. Geht mal nicht von euch aus; dem gemeinen Publikum hat der sicher viele zutreffende Informationen über unseren Sport gegeben.


----------



## Thunderbird (28. August 2004)

@ floibex: bei Fumic war's der Sattel, nicht die Stütze.
War auch kein AX-lightness oder ein anderes mir bekanntes Carbonteil.

Es war wirklich das Vorderrad und nicht der Rahmen?!
Ich konnte sein Bike leider nicht erkennen. 
Dachte, er wäre mit dem 2004er Scandium gefahren.

Thb


----------



## kh-cap (28. August 2004)

oldschooler schrieb:
			
		

> schwache vorstellung allerdings von eurosport...den frauenrotz übertragen sie und bei männern übertragen sie turmspringen !?
> 
> 
> wie bist du den gestrickt? bist zwar noch jung, aber alles hat seinen grenzen.
> ...


----------



## Rune Roxx (29. August 2004)

Hey Leute, ihr habt aber schon mitbekommen, dass Frischknechts Rahmen BEI EINEM STURZ gebrochen ist!?


----------



## oldschooler (29. August 2004)

kh-cap schrieb:
			
		

> oldschooler schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blackwatcher (29. August 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute, ihr habt aber schon mitbekommen, dass Frischknechts Rahmen BEI EINEM STURZ gebrochen ist!?



Ja und?Ein Mountainbikerahmen hat sowas auszuhalten.Wenn mein MCM bei jedem Sturz gleich kaputt wär dann hätte ich schon viele neue Rahmen gebraucht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (29. August 2004)

oldschooler schrieb:
			
		

> jeder kann doch seine eigene *m*einung haben und für mich ist *f*rauenradsport nur ein weiter*ee*r kläglich gescheiterter *v*ersuch der *e*manzipation...mir ist es auch eigentlich , wenn es läuft, dann guck ichs nebenbei an und freue mich, dass kein *d*ressurreiten oder so ein *m*üll kommt, aber ich bin kein solcher mas*ur*chist, dass ich mir das*s *lieber an*k*ucke wie cc-männer-
> ...vor allem *s*prüche wie: das ist aber eine *r*iskante *f*ahrweise, die *s*abine hier an den *t*ag legt....naja, da hat sie in der *a*bfahrt mal ne *s*ekunde die *b*remse losgelassen....


Junge, die Spitz zieht dich im Uphill und im Downhill mit links ab!  
Das einzige, was hier kläglich gescheitert ist, ist deine Rechtschreibung.
Das lernt man in der Oberstufe leider nicht mehr, aber vielleicht korrigierst
du deine Einstellung zum Frauensport mal irgendwann. 

Thb


----------



## Hugo (29. August 2004)

find zwar dass jeder seine eigene meinung haben darf, aber frauenradsport find ich persöhnl. eigentlich cool...is nur schade dass man so wenig davon hört, z.b. fahrn die frauen auch die tour, aber wer bekommt davon was mit?

@thunderbird..was die sache mim abhängen angeht...ich weiss ja nich wie schnell hier die einzelnen sind, aber die frauen sind im schnitt schon deutlich langsamer als die kerle....sieht man z.b. dann wenn auch auf hohem niceau bei maras etc. die erste frau mit viel glück in die ersten 20 oder 30% rein fährt...

was die sache mit eurosport angeht...hat ma jemand dran gedacht dass die vielleicht denken, wenns zdf schon das rennen überträgt, müssen wirs ja nich auch machen, zumal die ja mehrere länder mit den gleichen bildern versorgen...wenn jetz in F, gb und wos noch überall läuft das männerrennen ohnehin schon übertragen wird, wieso sollten die dann auch noch? guggt doch dann keiner mehr


----------



## Rune Roxx (29. August 2004)

blackwatcher schrieb:
			
		

> Ja und?Ein Mountainbikerahmen hat sowas auszuhalten.Wenn mein MCM bei jedem Sturz gleich kaputt wär dann hätte ich schon viele neue Rahmen gebraucht!



Es gibt ja - wie ich als Couch-Sportler informiert bin - verschiedene Arten von Stürzen: Angefangen vom Umfallen, weil man nicht aus den Klickis rauskommt, bis zum "Bike(r) von umstürzendem Baum zermalmt".

Dazu muss ich aber anmerken, dass _ich_ leider nicht dabei war, als Frischis Rahmen gebrochen ist - aber vielleicht kannst du aufklären, wie es passiert ist?

Ich hätte ja sonst einfach angenommen, dass es ihn gegen nen Baum geschmissen hat. Da kämen dann im ungünstigen Fall Kräfte von mehreren hundert Kilo auf den Rahmen an einer Stelle zu, wo normalerweise 10-20kg drauf wirken...

Ich würde da jetzt nicht lange rumphilosophieren - ein Bike kann auch mal kaputt gehen (mir ist schon ein massiver 2kg-Alurahmen gebrochen - beim UPHILL!). Das sagt nichts über die Qualität aus. Ich würde mir eher Gedanken machen, wenn der Hersteller in seinen Garantiebestimmungen den Renneinsatz verbietet...


----------



## Hugo (29. August 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> .... Das sagt nichts über die Qualität aus. Ich würde mir eher Gedanken machen, wenn der Hersteller in seinen Garantiebestimmungen den Renneinsatz verbietet...


das machen aber bis auf endorfin eigentlich alle hersteller...zumindest mit den rahmen die für rennen gemacht wurden
btw: weiss jemand wie das im automobil bereich is? wenn ich mir n GT3 kauf und mir dann auf der strecke der motor verreckt, also ich fahr ihn nich zu schrott sondern auf ner geraden steigt plötzlich qualm ausm motorraum auf....hab ich dann garantieansprüche oder nicht?

das problem bei den bikes is dass die eben auf leicht getrimmt sind...nicht auf dauerfest, und im rennen sind die belastungen für die bikes einfach höher, weil aufgrund der "zeitnot" des fahrers einfach a weng schneller gefahrn wird, und auch nciht immer die säuberste linie verfolgt wird...von irgendwelchen attacken am start wo dem vorderman grad ma ins schaltwerk gefahrn wird um n konkurent weniger zu haben ma ganz zu schweigen  

interessiern würd mich jedoch wo der rahmen und unter welchem umständen er gebrochen is, und wie viel die endgültige version von dem rahmen später im laden wiegen wird  
aber zum glück gibts ja bike und co...die werdens uns shcon noch mitteilen


----------



## ZeFlo (29. August 2004)

... haben hier alle 'ne leseschwäche 
  manchmal kann es auch überaus sinnvoll sein einen fred post für post zu lesen...

*frischknecht ist NICHT der rahmen gebrochen. es ist ihm im training ein prototypen carbon vorderrad gebrochen! 

*deshalb musste er gestern vorne wieder mit 'nem normalen laufrad starten. 
  am start wurde er umgefahren und kam dadurch zu sturz. kaputt ging dabei nichts.*

  quelle: *live übertragung schweizer fernsehen, andy seeli (nationaltrainer schweiz) und frischknecht selber im interview.

  ...
  flo


----------



## Thunderbird (29. August 2004)

@ Hugo: Soweit ich es überblicken kann, fahren 95% aller Biker hier
im Forum langsamer als die schnellsten Frauen. Ich würde einen
Hunni wetten, dass der 18-jährige oldschooler langsamer als Biene ist.
Ich habe selbst erst dieses Jahr die Frauen-Schallmauer durchbrochen 
und habe hohe Achtung vor Frauen, die an der Spitze mitfahren.

@ floibex: Frischi ist also mit dem Carbonrahmen gefahren? Ich schau' 
mir das Video nochmal genau an. 

Der Aussage des Trainers glaube ich prinzipiell nicht.
Das ist das gleiche wie bei Haselbachers Carbonlenker.
Der René hat beim ersten Interview noch "vom lauten Knall"
geredet, den er "nie vergessen wird" und später hieß es
dann nur noch, der Lenker sei erst durch den Sturz gebrochen.
Die wären ja auch schön blöd, ihren Hauptsponsor in Verruf zu bringen.

Thb


----------



## Bullit (29. August 2004)

Hallo,
ich glaube es war hier noch nicht zu sehen:Frischi`s nicht-gebrochener Scale mit den später gebrochenen Triathlon-Carbon Felgen und Dugast Schlauchreifen mit auflaminiertem Ritchey-Profil (was das wohl gekostet hat?).Ob er später V-brake oder Scheibe gewählt hat weiss ich nicht,

Gruß,

bullit


----------



## Dr.Dos (29. August 2004)

oldschooler schrieb:
			
		

> blabla ... masurchist ...blabla


Das ist Material für die Signatur.


----------



## pefro (29. August 2004)

oldschooler schrieb:
			
		

> naja, aber anscheinend kann sich Eurosport das leisten und lässt deshalb auch 80%der weltcups unter den tisch falllen , oder bringt jedes schaltjahr mal ne 30minütige zusammenfassung zu unzeiten und soweit hinter den events dass man schon wieder vergessen, was da war....



Also ich denke mal, das die Jungs bei Eurosport und jedem anderen Sender was Einschaltquoten angeht schon sehr gut bescheid wissen. Mountainbiken ist eine Randsportart, mir gefällts auch nicht, aber es ist halt so das sich in Deutschland mehr Leute für Wrestling als fürs Biken interessieren und danach richten sich die Sender... So einfachs ists.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Thunderbird (29. August 2004)

@ bullit: habe gerade das Video vom Rennen nochmal angeschaut,
Frischi ist vorne mit V-brakes gefahren. Klingt dann aber doch logisch, 
mit dem gebrochenen Laufrad.

Äh - moment mal - warum sind da auf dem Foto *V-Brakes und Discs * angebaut?!

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (29. August 2004)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> @ bullit: habe gerade das Video vom Rennen nochmal angeschaut,
> Frischi ist vorne mit V-brakes gefahren. Klingt dann aber doch logisch,
> mit dem gebrochenen Laufrad.
> 
> ...



is mir auch aufgefallen

sachma...du hast das rennen als video? weil ich habs nich gesehn...gibts das evtl. in ner tauschbörse zum download oder hat sonst jemand ne idee wie man an ne "kopie" des materials rankommen könnte?  

jaja ich weiss, uhrherberechtsverletzung...aber meine güte, das is kein hollywood-film der 500mio doller gekostet hat, aber 80 fürn origianl zdf mitschnitt find ich dann doch übertrieben


----------



## roewe (29. August 2004)

jo! *G*

röwe


----------



## Thunderbird (29. August 2004)

Ich hätte es auf Video.
Habe allerdings keine Möglichkeit, es zu kopieren.
Mit einigem Aufwand kann ich den Video an den PC anschließen und
es mit der TV-Karte aufnehmen, aber dann ist die Qualität recht schlecht.
Vielleicht hat hier jemand eine gescheite Ausstattung?
Eigentlich lohnt sich so was sowieso nur live.

Thb


----------



## Bullit (29. August 2004)

Hallo,
ich weiss nicht weshalb auf dem Bild beides montiert ist,gefahren hat er in Athen glaube ich disc hinten und V-brake vorne weil ansonsten das schwerere disc-Hinterrad keinen Sinn machen würde und V-brakes auf Carbon-Flanke gibt sicher miserables Bremsverhalten.Frischi hat bisher immer zur treuen V-brake Fraktion gehört,aber anscheinend ist er nun auf Avid-Scheiben umgestiegen,vielleicht weil es Scott gerne sieht da das "Scale" meines Wissens nur in disc-Version auf den Markt kommen soll,

Gruß,

bullit


----------



## Bullit (29. August 2004)

Einige Bilder,bessere Qualität siehe www-Adresse


----------



## kh-cap (29. August 2004)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Junge, die Spitz zieht dich im Uphill und im Downhill mit links ab!
> Das einzige, was hier kläglich gescheitert ist, ist deine Rechtschreibung.
> Das lernt man in der Oberstufe leider nicht mehr, aber vielleicht korrigierst
> du deine Einstellung zum Frauensport mal irgendwann.
> ...




danke thunderbird, erspart mir eine antwort. nur, der junge muss nicht nur seine einstellung zum frauensport überdenken.   

kh-cap


----------



## *adrenalin* (30. August 2004)

--> bild v. frischis hinterrad:

das ist die variante für alle bedenknisträger:

kombi aus v-brake und disc!!!

wenn´s naß ist, bremst er mit der disc, ansonsten mit der v-brake (weil´s leichter ist!   )


----------



## roadrunner_gs (30. August 2004)

Das Bild von Frischis Bike mit V-Brake und Scheibe hinten ist schon stinkalt.
Da hat er im Trainingslager das Bike von der Stange gerade bekommen.
Als Stangenware hat das halt V-Brake und man war gerade dabei das Dingens auf Scheibe mit den Carbon-Prototypen-Laufrädern umzurüsten.
Warum aber die Prototypen ne V-Brake-Bremsfläche haben und er nicht einfach sich ein anderes Scheibenbremslaufrag reingeklemmt hat entzieht sich meiner Erkenntnis.
Die Photos sehen auf jeden Fall nach Scott Scale aus.
Aber hat ja nichts zu bedeuten, nen gebrochenen Rahmen kann man ja einfach durch einen nichtgebrochenen Ersetzen, dauert nicht so lange.


----------



## zedi (30. August 2004)

bei frischi hat im training nicht der rahmen das zeitliche gesegnet, sondern die carbonfelge vom vorderrad! deshalb vorne v-break und hinten scheibe.  tomboy wollte ursprünglich mit den collé bestückten carbonprototyp laufrädern und scheibenbremse fahren. nach dem trainings crash liess sich auf die schnelle aber kein neues vorderrad mehr fertigen.

gruss zedi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007 (30. August 2004)

Also der Hammer der ZDF Übertagung war meines erachtens, als der Moderator sagte: " Mountainbiken ist nicht mehr die Sportart von Freaks" oder so ähnlich.
Also ich fahr schon seit 12 Jahren, einige Dutzend Rennen usw., hab aber noch nicht viele Freaks gesehen.

grüsse


----------



## oldschooler (30. August 2004)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hugo: Soweit ich es überblicken kann, fahren 95% aller Biker hier
> im Forum langsamer als die schnellsten Frauen. Ich würde einen
> Hunni wetten, dass der 18-jährige oldschooler langsamer als Biene ist.
> Ich habe selbst erst dieses Jahr die Frauen-Schallmauer durchbrochen
> ...




joa, das habe ich auch nie bestritten, schumi fährt auch schneller als ich, muss mich deshalb sein dummes rumgefahre interessieren?
außerdem is mir rechtschreibung hier sch****egal und wenn ich will kann ichs schon...
außerdem ist es auch nicht schwer, mich im gelände abzuziehen, da ich mich da im schnitt pro jahr ca. 500km aufhalte... die andren 7000km auffer strasse!
und bei judith arndt und konsorten könnt ich locker mitfahrn! 35er schnitt in athen!!!


----------



## Thunderbird (30. August 2004)

oldschooler schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> und bei judith arndt und konsorten könnt ich locker mitfahrn! 35er schnitt in athen!!!


Ich kann dir sagen, welchen Finger dir Judith Arndt dazu zeigen würde.  

Ich kann ja verstehen, dass _dich_ Männer mehr interessieren als Frauen,  
aber du brauchst dann doch nicht so tun, als ob die nichts leisten würden.

Thb


----------



## Sahnie (30. August 2004)

Man muss ja nicht jeden gleich als üblen Stecher anprangern bloß weil er zugegeben flapsige Kritik am Frauensport äußert. Ich habe auch schon Frauenradrennen vor der Haustür erlebt (mit dem Team Nürnberger) wo ich das Gefühl nicht loswurde, da wäre ich als herzkranker Hobbyfahrer locker vor dem Feld hergefahren. (35er Schnitt).

Das Niveau im Frauenradsport ist nun einmal auffällig schwach. Besonders wenn Mann z.B. Frauenmarathon betrachtet, wo die Mädels nur ein paar Minuten langsamer sind.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (30. August 2004)

oldschooler schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> außerdem ist es auch nicht schwer, mich im gelände abzuziehen, da ich mich da im schnitt pro jahr ca. 500km aufhalte... die andren 7000km auffer strasse!
> und bei judith arndt und konsorten könnt ich locker mitfahrn! 35er schnitt in athen!!!



Ist 35kmh der Schnitt der Siegerin?

Da würde ich ja mitm MTB fast noch mithalten...


----------



## Hugo (30. August 2004)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Ist 35kmh der Schnitt der Siegerin?
> 
> Da würde ich ja mitm MTB fast noch mithalten...



also im mtb n 35er schnitt fahrn, dann noch auf längere dauern(n strassenrennen dauert ja meistens bissi länger) wär schon ne ganz schöne leistung...ich glaub das "fast" sollte man besonders hervorheben  

hat sich eigentlich bei Ax schonma jemand zum sattel vom fumic geäussert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (30. August 2004)

hat vor allen dingen jemand mal en bild...habs im tv net gesehn!

hab gehört er hätte fasern in seinem allerwertesten stecken gehabt....



zu dem kommentar oben:
ich sehe mir lieber  frauenhockey an, statt radsport und frauenfussball....


----------



## Bullit (30. August 2004)

Hallo,
das steht auf der site zum Bruch des Sattelgestells von Jan Ullrich in San Sebastian:

Ausfall bei Weltcup

"Vergangenes Wochenende erlitt ein deutscher Radprofi einen Ausfall bei einem Weltcup Straßenrennen durch den Bruch des Sattelgestells seiner festen Kombination, die von uns stammte. Dies ist ein sehr gutes Beispiel, wo für diese Produkte geeignet sind und wo für nicht. Dieser Fahrer und einige weitere Radprofis verwenden unsere Produkte seid Jahren bei den härtesten Straßenrennen der Welt. Bisland ohne Schäden. Dies zeigt, daß die Produkte sehr gut für den Renneinsatz geeignet sind. Der oben beschriebene Schaden entstand, als der Fahrer seine Radschuhe aus den Pedalen gelöst hatte um seine Beine zu schütteln und dabei mit hohem Tempo ein tiefes Schlagloch durchfuhr. Man sollte den Schaden also richtig einschätzen."




Es gibt von AX-Lightness jetzt übrigens einen 43 gr. Sattel!


----------



## Rune Roxx (30. August 2004)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Ist 35kmh der Schnitt der Siegerin?
> 
> Da würde ich ja mitm MTB fast noch mithalten...



AFAIK hat die Runde 300 Höhenmeter! Wieviele Rennen mit über 3.000 Höhenmetern bist du dieses Jahr schon mit nem 35er Schnitt gefahren?

(muss aber zugeben, dass ich's auch nicht so schnell fand - bis ich von den Höhenmetern Wind bekommen habe)

Unlängst hatte ich Gelegenheit das Paarzeitfahren der Mädels in Bühl (LuK-Challenge) zu sehen (im Anschluss an das Rennen der Herren). Alter Schwede, die Mädels gehen ganz schön zur Sache! Aus meinem (rennerfahrenen) Bekanntenkreis käme da wohl kaum einer hinterher...



> ich sehe mir lieber frauenhockey an



Yeah,  for sure!


----------



## Hugo (30. August 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Yeah,  for sure!



beach-volley-ball rulez


----------



## Rune Roxx (30. August 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> beach-volley-ball rulez



Die sind zu cool. Die Hockey-Mädelz kamen irgendwie schnuckliger rüber


----------



## oldschooler (30. August 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Die sind zu cool. Die Hockey-Mädelz kamen irgendwie schnuckliger rüber


RICHTIG!


----------



## cluso (31. August 2004)

Handball: Dänemark  *lecker*


----------



## Rune Roxx (31. August 2004)

Bilder?


----------



## cluso (31. August 2004)

Oder auch hier (Bilder sind grausam schlecht) :

Daenische NOK 


Gruß


----------



## Hugo (31. August 2004)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> Handball: Dänemark  *lecker*



nix da...frauen die grösser sind als ich und n breiteres kreuz haben machen mir angst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (1. September 2004)

@Hugo 

naja hat Vorteile wenn man(n) mal personenschutz braucht  

Gruß


----------



## Skyliner (15. September 2004)

Ich muss ja zugeben die dänischen Volleyballmädels sehen wirklich lecker aus. Und da ich 1,90 groß bin und nen breites Kreuz hab, krieg ich wohl auch keine Minderwertigkeitskomplexe   

Aber trotzdem waren die Beachvolleyballmädels echt sexy. Zum Glück haben die vom Weltverband ne Vorgabe wie weniger sie anhaben müssen! Und wenn sie dann beim Aufschlag die Taktik anzeigen. *lechz*


----------



## grosserangsthas (17. September 2004)

*adrenalin* schrieb:
			
		

> --> bild v. frischis hinterrad:
> 
> das ist die variante für alle bedenknisträger:
> 
> ...




1. Zum Thema Experimentieren. Viele hier würden wohl noch mit dem Bonanza Rad herumfahren, so aufgeschlossen sind die für Experimente! Immerhin hat der ''alte Sack'' Frischi, den Jungen an der Olympiade und der EM gezeigt, wo der Hammer hängt und das nach Sturz (Athen) und einer 2 Minütigen Reparaturpause an der Kette (EM), wo er noch die Bronzemedaille (!) gewann. 
Welcher MTB Fahrer experimentiert so wie er und ist so lange im Geschäft? John Tomac? Henrik Djernis?.....höchstens Baart Brentjens ist noch einer dieser Zeit.

2.Thomas ist in Athen mit dem Carbon Rahmen gefahren und das mit dem Rahmenbruch ist reiner Schwachsinn einiger Neider. So doof sind die Rahmenbauer nicht, dass das nicht ausgetestet wird vorher. Das sind keine Amateure, die sich C-klassige Billigteile vom Internet bestellen.......(..)

3.Zum Thema Frauen im MTB Zirkus. Vor 10 Jahren nahm ein Spitzenfahrer den besten Bikerinnen auf eine Rennstunde (mässig steil) 5-7 Minuten ab. Wer also behaupten will, er fahre den Mädels ''locker'' davon, soll einfach zuerst den Kopf und dann das Mundwerk einschalten. Wer nicht top austrainiert ist, hat keine Chance, nicht einmal gegen die Nummer 50 der Weltrangliste. Ein Race dauert 2-3 Stunden und dafür braucht es viel: ausgetestetes Training, Ernährungsdisziplin und viel Erholung.
Und heute, 10 Jahre später, sieht die Sache noch einmal ganz anders aus im Frauenrennsport.

Eigentlich ist es mir hier echt zu blöd in diesem Forum der Besserwisser, die zum Teil NULL Hintergrunderfahrung mitbringen!

Mich auf jeden Fall habt ihr gesehen hier.

Ciao and happy trails.


----------



## Sahnie (17. September 2004)

Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten.


----------



## BEAVER (17. September 2004)

Watt, wer bist du denn?
Wurde übrigens alles schon gesagt


----------



## chris317 (28. September 2004)

...tja, will auch noch meinen senf dazugeben: bzgl. leistung der frauen kann ich nur den rat geben sich die zeiten der transalp anzusehen....die meisten männer waren hinter den besten frauen (reinen frauenteams - bitte keine diskussion bzgl. abschleppen etc.)!

zu der übertragung auf zdf kann ich nur sagen: schlecht und kein hintergrundwissen. als der kommentator meinte 100% der fahrer sind auf hardtails unterwegs hat´s mich das erste mal geschüttelt (15 sek. später sind die ersten fullies durchs bild gerauscht) - als er dann meinte alle fahren mit disc hab ich überlegt den ton auszuschalten.

mit ein wenig insiderwissen muss man das als kommentator wissen...warum hat sich der zdf nicht einen insider gesucht (denke da an christoph listmann von der bike o.ä)?

was meint ihr dazu?

grüße,
chris


----------

